# دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )



## أبو شووق (9 سبتمبر 2011)

​ 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

دراعات كويتيه , للمناسبات , للضيوف ,للهدايا ​ 



الدراعه قيمتها بالسـوق تتراوح بين الـ 140 - 180 ريال وبعضها أغلى من ذلك​ 
فرصـه للتجار والتاجرات وفرصه للأستخدام ​ 
لدينا دراعات ب 100 ريال مفـرد أو 700 ريال للجمله + تكاليف الشحن ​ 



​ 




​ 





​ 



​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 








للطلب والإستفسارات سواء رسالة بريد أو إضافه 

[email protected]​


----------



## tjarksa (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

الله يوفقك يابو شوف من واسع فضله .


----------



## أبو شووق (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

وياك يالغلا , يارب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

رووووووعه ماشاء الله
والاروع السعر مررره حلو
الله يرزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## أبو شووق (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> رووووووعه ماشاء الله
> والاروع السعر مررره حلو
> الله يرزقك من واسع فضله


 


ويااك يارب 
مرورك أروع أختي ,


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

ماشاء الله يابو شووق ...موفق يارب ..


----------



## أبو شووق (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*



جوو الرياض قال:


> ماشاء الله يابو شووق ...موفق يارب ..


 


حياك الله اخوي جوو , وياك يالغلا


----------



## أبو شووق (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

اللهم أرزقني وأرزق مني


----------



## اسرار الطبيعه (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله روعه 

موووووووفق يارب


----------



## كلي مرح (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: دراعات كويتيه , تفصيل خاص , جمله ومفرد ( بإرخص الأسعار )*

مـآشـآء الله تبارك الله

عجبتني جلابيه بشتري ان شاء الله قريب

بارك الله في رزقك ؤاغناك


----------

